# Trolling Rods for the Chesapeake



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am looking to pick up a few inexpensive trolling rods to use in the bay. I have a few rods I can troll light stuff like spoons and crankbaits with, but I need a few heavy rigs that I can throw a 20oz cannon ball on to get the lures down to the bottom. Can anyone recomend an inexpensive trolling rod to use in the chesapeake? If not a rod in particular, how about rod specs for a chesapeake bay trolling rod? btw - I have no experience trolling.

Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trolling is a whole science in itself and is best learned by fishing with an experienced person. That being said here's what works for me as far a rod, reel, and line selection is concerned.

During the spring you'll be trolling heavy lures such as umbrellas, parachutes, mo joe's, large bucktails, and heavy sinkers to get down in the water column. All of this puts a tremendous strain on the rod but more importantly your reel. You really don't want to go too cheap here. I've found that the best all around is the Penn 330 GTI. This real will hold 350 yds. of 30# line which is more than heavy enough for what the bay has to offer. It's also a level wind real which will allow you to determine how much line your letting out. I'd say that more than 50% of the guys are using these reels. These reels run around $100.00 but you can find them cheaper.

A pretty good inexpensive rod for this reel is the Penn Slammer 20# - 40#, 1 piece, 6'6" med action rod. These will run you around $62.00.

For line you want something that will get down quick and mono just doesn't do it. I use 30# Power Pro Super Braid here. I do however, spool two rigs with 30# Ande Hi Vis Yellow mono for my WWB (way, way, back). Here I can get away with mono since these set ups are usually for naked spoons trolled near the surface about 150 yds. back.

I must say that trolling is my lest favorite way to fish but it is very productive.

Good luck and tight lines.

Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks again Catman,

Between you and Hat I should have this boating thing down pretty soon  . I am looking to try trolling b/c everyone says it is so productive. Maybe a couple of 12' Ticas for outriggers would work. 

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Catfish said it. The Penn Slammer rated 20-40# is tough to beat and is what I use this time of year for 32 ounce Mojos and cow stripers. I use a 320Gti reel top shotted with 100 yards of Power Pro 50lb test. Earlier in the fall trolling for teh smaller stripers I use a Penn 209 levelwind with straight 30lb test on a Penn Long Beach rod.
That'll take care of you for your rockfishing and the giant blues when they show up again.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

